# TUG Marketplace Alerts - probably simple but I can't figure out how



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 18, 2021)

How do I set an alert in the TUG MarketPlace for specific properties?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2021)

Go to the Dashboard, then click on My Watch List in the menu on the left. Then click the green +Add Watch button and select your resort.


----------

